# Annoying post about new to fursuiting is right here.



## Zodiakwolfy (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, I already have an idea of what to make. I will use a balaclava when making my first partial fursuit, and I already have most of the supplies. 

Today, hopefully, I will have a chance to go by the store to get a few more things, then I can start. I have read up all about how to make a suit for the past year or so, and my mum finally agreed to let me make one c:

Any tips or suggestions for a very first fursuit is appreciated. C:


----------



## Fay V (Jul 8, 2011)

Read the stickies.
That's all I could honestly tell you. It covers all the general info. If you have a specific question feel free to ask.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 8, 2011)

Research and read stickies. 
Google is your best friend when learning how to make a fursuit.


----------



## Sar (Jul 8, 2011)

At least your being honest about the title of the thread.

My only tip for an inexperienced fursuiter is just follow the instructions EXACTLY so that you know what your doing. Dont try anything fancy.


----------



## Zodiakwolfy (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah, I've been reading the stickies and read up on everything from making tails to paws and everything. I was just wondering which method was best for a beginner when making a head, before I start so I can get the things I need. We might go to the store later today to buy some things.


----------



## Sar (Jul 8, 2011)

Zodiakwolfy said:


> Yeah, I've been reading the stickies and read up on everything from making tails to paws and everything. I was just wondering which method was best for a beginner when making a head, before I start so I can get the things I need. We might go to the store later today to buy some things.


 
This one. You get to see it being made.


----------



## Deo (Jul 8, 2011)

Post progress photos here so we can redline them for you.


----------



## Zodiakwolfy (Jul 8, 2011)

> Post progress photos here



Oh, I will. unfortunately, our Michael's store has no foam whatsoever :c
Once I buy more supplies I will be sure to :3


----------



## Blarmajin (Jul 10, 2011)

Micheals has never sold upholstry foam,...well, least not the ones around here anywho. Jo-Ann's Fabric is better. they sell al l sorts of sewing and foam stuff.


----------



## Zodiakwolfy (Jul 10, 2011)

Blarmajin said:


> Micheals has never sold upholstry foam,...well, least not the ones around here anywho. Jo-Ann's Fabric is better. they sell al l sorts of sewing and foam stuff.


 
Ah, thank you. Do you know if Wal-Mart has any? The only thing we have here is a stupid Micheals >_<


----------



## Fay V (Jul 10, 2011)

walmart had a memory foam matress pad that I used once, not a bad tool in my opinion, but it can be harder to shape.


----------



## Jesie (Jul 10, 2011)

It's hit and miss with mal-mart. Some sell fabric, but not any foam. Some sell foam, but no fabric. Some wal-marts don't sell any sewing crafts at all.

Fay makes a point, while they may not sell foam, they all do sell mattress pads. They're the same thing and cost about the same price, if not a bit cheaper.
On the bad side, you may have to prepare it more. The mattress foam often has markings or egg-carton forms in it that you'll need to cut out before using.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 10, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> This one. You get to see it being made.


 
Absolutely never post that link again. Do you want a person to have a head that will fall apart really fast due to skin being in contact with foam? That's a really old technique that really shouldn't be passed around anymore. Skin plus foam = bad.



Blarmajin said:


> Micheals has never sold upholstry foam,...well,  least not the ones around here anywho. Jo-Ann's Fabric is better. they  sell al l sorts of sewing and foam stuff.


 
Micheals does have other useful things though. Like scultpy clay/primo and also air brush paints (createx). Wal-mart can sometimes be good for getting a roll of upholstery foam, and while Jo-Anns is great for sewing stuff it's terrible for finding decent quality faux fur.


----------



## Zodiakwolfy (Jul 11, 2011)

> Absolutely never post that link again. Do you want a person to have a  head that will fall apart really fast due to skin being in contact with  foam? That's a really old technique that really shouldn't be passed  around anymore. Skin plus foam = bad.



So do you suggest the balaclava method?


And thank you all. I'll try and get some foam from Jo-ann's whenever possible :3

I already have some pretty badass fur, and my Mom said she'd take me by the Fabric store to get any more fur. It's cheap and pretty high quality.


----------



## Fay V (Jul 11, 2011)

the direct foam seems to work ONLY IF you have a face mask under it anyway. the biggest difference is one can stand up on it's own.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 11, 2011)

Zodiakwolfy said:


> So do you suggest the balaclava method?
> 
> 
> And thank you all. I'll try and get some foam from Jo-ann's whenever possible :3
> ...


 
Yes I do. It's a really good technique. You just need to make sure to get a cheap dummy head that is similar to your head size. You can go onto places like Amazon or Ebay and easily get one that fits your head site wise.



Fay V said:


> the direct foam seems to work ONLY IF you have a  face mask under it anyway. the biggest difference is one can stand up on  it's own.


 
Exactly but, they don't ever tell you that in such tutorials do they? Then again even if they did if you are going to need a face mask under it you may as well just go full scale with the Balaclava method.


----------



## Fay V (Jul 11, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Yes I do. It's a really good technique. You just need to make sure to get a cheap dummy head that is similar to your head size. You can go onto places like Amazon or Ebay and easily get one that fits your head site wise.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly but, they don't ever tell you that in such tutorials do they? Then again even if they did if you are going to need a face mask under it you may as well just go full scale with the Balaclava method.


 
My only counterpoint would be the ability to remove the facemask and wash it. Since the foam is it's own entity, rather than being attached to the balaclava.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 11, 2011)

Fay V said:


> My only counterpoint would be the ability to remove the facemask and wash it. Since the foam is it's own entity, rather than being attached to the balaclava.



You shouldn't have to remove and wash it. You wear head. You get done. You turn upside, spray the right mix in, make sure the thing is open to air and leave it.


----------



## Fay V (Jul 11, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> You shouldn't have to remove and wash it. You wear head. You get done. You turn upside, spray the right mix in, make sure the thing is open to air and leave it.



Yeah I know. Still it's not so unnecessary that I'd think someone crazy for doing that instead of just straight balaclava. Both seem viable to me so long as you aren't going foam to face.


----------



## Deo (Jul 11, 2011)

Zodiakwolfy said:


> So do you suggest the balaclava method?


 For beginners, yes.

For more complicated fursuit heads though I'm spoiled and prefer to have hinged jaws. So that requires either mesh+foam+hinge (and maybe also springs for the hinged jaw for an extra SNAP to the bite) method or resin methods of building the under-structure "skull" of a fursuit head. More complicated, but the jaw movement is superb.


----------

